# untitled



## Fats Velvet (Oct 8, 2014)

In this market
names are currency

and I am broke,
too proud to beg

from elaborate,
ornamented intonations

foreign to the language
of the dregs.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 8, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 9, 2014)

'names' as in words or celebrities or neither? I think the whole enigma of this poem revolves around that word. Come on Fats, give us a clue.


----------



## qwertyportne (Oct 9, 2014)

Poetry, as in speech, can be rich with intonations by blending how a poem means with what it means. I suspect there are many interpretations below the surface of this poem. If "this market" is showcasing poetry, then "names" are titles and "broke" is leaving yours untitled and "dregs" would be, well, I'm probably not even on the road that leads to the parking lot of the stadium where you are playing the game. Thanks Fats. What a pleasant and intriguing poem.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 9, 2014)

A lot of bitterness here....Why?


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2014)

My take on the meaning here is that it is a comment on the class system of names, particularly inherited surnames. Whether it is the royal family or the status hierarchy in a community there are names that carry tradition and prestige and those that denote the 'dregs'.

The fact is that an individual is branded at birth and no amount of accomplishment can remove the stain of the label. Thus bitterness on the part of those who feel slighted by the tradition.:dejection:

It could also be a rejection of class systems in general.#-o

Nonetheless I find it an ambiguous and thought provoking piece. I read it when it was first posted but refrained from responding so I could think about it a little. (My usual tact actually)


----------



## aj47 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sometimes, I can't think of good titles, either. And no one will read it if the title doesn't motivate them in some way.


----------



## dannyboy (Oct 11, 2014)

Untitled as a (or is the) name? Nice work as always Fats.


----------



## Fats Velvet (Oct 12, 2014)

A lot of interpretations.  Your readings took this to places I never imagined the poem could go.  This surprises me.  The content seemed straightforward.

Ethan, your answer is in the poem.  There is a hint of positivity.

Astroannie and dannyboy, the title is what it is (is unrelated to the poem).  I often prefer to let a poem speak for itself without a preamble.


----------



## WKSwenson (Oct 17, 2014)

I truly like this poem. the rich, poor for loss of a name. the poor, rich in name only. very good. thought prevoking.


----------

